# Jaguar MK2



## Spyco

Before I start this presentation I would like to thank all of you for your comments and the support you showed in my last projects. It is really appreciated and gives me the courage for the next presentation. This little project is a total paint correction on a Jaguar MK2.

This is how I received the car.





Rather dull one could say. Once it was cleaned and brought inside I switched on my halides only to face this.











The owner of the car had asked the people that repainted the car to remove the orange peel. So they tried to somehow sand it, but I dare not guess or imagine with what or how. Single stage paint system with adequate readings, so the only hope for it was to properly sand the car again. I 've started using wetsanding technique but soon enough I had the following problem.



Even on a 2000 grit there were still some orange peel left but most importantly some scratches of the previous "sanding" job were not removed. So I was loosing quite a lot of time stopping and drying the paint in order to assess it. For this reason I decided to change to dry sanding system that will let me evaluate my sanding job right away. Kovax dry sanding papers were used that gave a good uniform cut even on difficult and curved surfaces.





This is a 50/50 shot showing the two sanding jobs.



And after a 3 stage polishing.


The equivalent on the passenger's side.


A few more pics while sanding the rear




The rear now finished.



On to the bonnet







Someone was in a good mood.



Finishing the top.



Working on the front right wing.











Then the left one finished.









Getting ready to put the front bumber back on.



Finishining the wheel arches







The final night break before the LSP.



For protection three layers of the the show wax prototype that I am making in collaboration with Black Magic Detail were applied. It is the same one used on the 540K as well. 
Please enjoy.













































Thank you very much for watching this,

Kostas


----------



## Mulski

I nearly fell off my chair looking at the final results, absolutely stunning is an overused clique, but in this case its totally apt. Can't begin to think how many hours of effort went into this project, but you must be very chuffed with the result. Well done!

Cheers


----------



## stangalang

I hate you


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , better than new mate ! Congrats on the job .


----------



## shaunwistow

WOW Kostas that is bloody amazing, you are a genius. Did Stevie Wonder use a hedgehog to do the previous sanding?


----------



## ted11

Stunning


----------



## phillipnoke

There's no other car that is as stunning as mk2 jags if they made the same shape with all new running gear and upto date technology they would have a winner


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Another jaw dropping detail Kostas,finish results are just WOW.
stevie BMD


----------



## ColinG

As said already, stunning result it looks great. I love those cars...


----------



## tonyy

Simply amazing:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

That is stunning. Super stuff thanks for the write up.


----------



## britbull1

Love it...wow


----------



## AaronGTi

Another outstanding detail :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

WOW :argie:

A beautiful motor and a true classic!!

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Luis

Stunning , good work :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Simply stunning


----------



## NornIron

Fan :doublesho tastic!


----------



## SwordfishCoupe

That is a stunning car and what a fantastic finish you have put on it. I bet the owner is over the moon with that now.


----------



## Buckweed

OMG :doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work there Kostas :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Porkypig

Too cool for school dude!  Awesome.


----------



## GSD

Wonderful result i love the old bank robber Jags.


----------



## deni2

Outstanding work there, looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## Buddrow

Beautiful, what a stunning result and a lovely car. Even my wife was impressed (her Dad did have a MK2 when she was a kid, so I guess she's biased).
Makes me want to sell my classic mini and buy a MK2.


----------



## Spyco

Thank you all very much.


----------



## fethead

This has to be the best 50:50 shot ever on DW. Excellent work and imagination.

http://s1091.photobucket.com/user/spycoshines/media/Jaguar mk2/DSC_1186_zpsca7a33c7.jpg.html

Regards,

RIchard


----------



## t666

OMG !!!! Stunning


----------



## UBRWGN

:argie: Fantastic result. :argie:


----------



## JBirchy

That's absolutely stunning! I love the photo with the patchwork bonnet!


----------



## zippo

it got to be said you have a real talent . Magnificent turnaround 
Darren


----------



## Jim_S

You've got skills! Wonderful job, reminds me of a MK2 I polished myself.
Like your studio as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## hibberd

I hope that you charge your rate at % of the increase in the value of the car after the resulting work....what an unbeliveable result..super colour with a stunning shine..I wish I could achieve that level of result..superb job..


----------



## Mart1965

wow, my favorite car just got amped to the power of infinity, words fail me.
We are not worthy.....


----------



## Spyco

Thanks again guys I really appreciate your responses.



Mart1965 said:


> wow, my favorite car just got amped to the power of infinity, words fail me.
> We are not worthy.....


LOL Thank you very much for this comment, it really made my day.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

incredible job!!!


----------



## muzzer

Woah!! That is an incredible turnaround, you should be very proud of yourself there fella:buffer::thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Looks beautiful !


----------



## enc

Amazing car and amazing turnaround.. Not sure my mrs would be ok with me detaling a car in the living room though :doublesho
:detailer:


----------



## Kotsos

Fantastic finish, paint clarity is out of this world. 

Kovax looks very promising


----------



## Pedro92

just a word : F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C !!!!


----------



## Spyco

Kotsos said:


> Fantastic finish, paint clarity is out of this world.
> 
> Kovax looks very promising


Yes Kosta it has been a while since Dazzle and myself first discussed about Kovax and so far they seem fine.


----------



## Demetrios

Although such results are expected from your work, I am always so easily 
impressed by it :thumb:

Excellent work, marks easily 10 out of 10 :doublesho


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan

FANTASTIC results!

If I was the owner of the course I'd have been astounded seeing the transformation. Your work is absolutely spot on. 

It must be so satisfying reviving all these older cars you do as it better highlights all their features. It must also increase the value somewhat!

Keep up the good work!

Jordan


----------



## neilb62

Jaw-dropping..... those reflections are stunning..... Top work....:thumb:


----------



## kempe

Lovely work there my friend :thumb:


----------



## Dave50

Since my brief time on here, I have been astounded by some of the transformations on here, but I'm truly lost for words :thumb: I would never believed that was possible

Dave


----------



## Millzer

Insane turnaround, it looks dripping wet!


----------



## Zolasbackheel

this has to be the best turnaround I have seen on here. Stunning work.


----------



## TIFF

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minty-e46

Stunning is the only word to describe it, well done


----------



## svended

Thank you so much for posting this and doing such a good job on such an exceptional vehicle. Such a great piece of automotive history.


----------



## SuperColin

Simply stunning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely fabubous.


----------



## james_death

Favourite Car and superb Work...:thumb:


----------



## davelincs

Absolutely stunning, excellent work


----------



## 123quackers

love the lights reflection on the roof photo stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mk90

Wow... an amazing turn around ! 
I have to say the MK2 Jag is one of my favourite classics ! 

Great work.


----------



## dsms

Fantastic, real detailing!


----------



## Schuey

Awesome once again! Love your threads. :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Unreal. Amazing work. 

I bet they wheels were fun to do.


----------



## 123quackers

the days when we built beautiful cars!!

the wood dash looks amazing :thumb:

hats off to master :argie:


----------



## diesel x

The before and after photos speaks for themselves excellent work.


----------



## Jochen

OMG what an epic job! It's a shame I can only hit the thank you button once :lol:

Truly amazing :thumb:


----------



## chris.t

Stunning love these old jags


----------



## Titanium Htail

One big cat that, sensational.

Thank-you John Tht.


----------



## mgpdoc

Amazing . . .


----------



## tansel

one of the best sanding jobs I've ever seen here :doublesho:argie:


----------



## ex-mooseman

A miracle has happened.
Stunning, magic, fantastic, super,...


----------



## Beau Technique

Great work.


----------



## torkertony

I'm sat here open mouthed! Pure class - stunning work. Thank you for taking the time to post the detail. It's always a pleasure reading anything you post - informative and interesting and just shows what can be done with the right know how :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

That is beautiful now!


----------



## nath_cuddy

Incredible job!!!!
What sort of time scale was this over?
Nath


----------



## ASDEC

Gorgeous car :argie: Sensational transformation :doublesho :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chongo

Spyco that is amazing mate, just seen this now, just pure class mate. I have just done a detail on a Rolls Royce silver shadow ll have a look mate tell me what you think, it's brown


----------



## Buddrow

What an absolute beauty and great work. Want it...


----------



## waxtrucker

Superb


----------



## shabba

awesome job with amazing attention to detail!


----------

